# OPC Router 4.16 jetzt mit integriertem OPC UA Server und Netzwerk-Dateitransfer



## inray (24 März 2020)

Hallo Forum!

Keine einfachen Zeiten, trotzdem freuen wir uns heute die neue Version des OPC Routers zu veröffentlichen. 
Und es gibt gleich zwei neue Plug-ins:
*
OPC UA Server Plug-in - Der OPC Router als OPC Server
*
Mit dem neuen Plug-in ist es erstmals möglich, dass der OPC Router nicht nur als OPC Client arbeiten kann, sondern auch als OPC UA Server. Alle internen Variablen des OPC Routers stehen dadurch anderen OPC Clients für den Zugriff zur Verfügung. Mit der neuen Schnittstelle kann der OPC Router seine Plug-in-Daten vielen weiteren Systemen bereitstellen, aber auch ein steuernder Einfluss auf den OPC Router ist dadurch über OPC UA möglich. Zusätzlich ist jetzt auch eine OPC Router-zu-OPC Router Kopplung in größeren Strukturen denkbar. 
Als OPC UA Server ergeben sich für den OPC Router viele neue Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.

*Network File Access Plug-in – Dateitransfer netzwerkweit*

Es gibt sie noch und wird sie immer geben: Systeme, die per Datei-Schnittstelle kommunizieren. Mit dem neuen Network File Access Plug-in können Dateien netzwerkweit gelesen und geschrieben werden. Das Plug-in unterstützt das *SMB Protokoll* für Windows Laufwerkfreigaben inkl. der Übergabe von Windows Credentials und das *FTP Protokoll*.
Mit den im OPC Router integrierten Transferobjekten für die Datenformatierung, werden Daten aus beliebigen Quellen (s. Plug-ins des OPC Routers) als *CSV, XML oder JSON *formatiert und dann in die Dateien übergeben. Beim Lesen und Verarbeiten von Dateien werden die jeweiligen Formate wiederum ausgewertet und zur Weitergabe an andere Systeme aufbereitet. Die Integration von Datei-basierten Schnittstellen in die Industrie 4.0 Infrastruktur ist mit dem neuen OPC Router Plug-in ebenso einfach, wie man es von seinen anderen Plug-ins gewohnt ist.

Alle Details zu den Neuerungen finden sich auch in unseren OPC Router Release-News, genauso wie die Möglichkeit des Downloads.

Wir wünschen allen alles Gute und viel Gesundheit!
Viele Grüße vom inray-Team


----------

